# Hydrometer readings ??????



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah it's not done. It'll depend on the temp of the beer and the strain, as well as how much yeast was pitched to some degree. Lagers will take a lot longer, cloudy is good. Means they are still in suspension (haven't flocced out yet) so are still on the job.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*brewing*

Thanks Ben

I scrapped off some troupe, reracked, dry hopped again, and pitched some Brewferm lager yeast. I am sitting here watching it bubble. I moved it to a little warmer spot in the living room.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

How do you like that Brewferm lager yeast? I haven't yet found a dry lager yeast that I like but am still hoping.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Tried SafLager?


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*yeast*



Aspera said:


> How do you like that Brewferm lager yeast? I haven't yet found a dry lager yeast that I like but am still hoping.





so far so great, real active fermentation at 53 or so degrees; this is my first try with brewferm.

I might try the saflager next time I brew a lager, but that could be a long time. I am a stout and IPA man at heart, or mabye a nice scottish ale

thanks again


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

Spunky,
there are currently two discussions at rec.crafts.brewing that are directly related to your situation. The threads are: "Gravity Stuck?" and "sugar and attenuation". If your ISP does not offer this group you can find it by Googleing Usenet Groups.
There is good information about the relative and varying amounts of fermentable sugars in the different brands of extract and also ideas for compensating for the differences.
George


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Ben Brewcat said:


> Tried SafLager?


The Saflager has an odor that I could only describe as cheesy, at least at the temps I use. I really didn't like it (although they make several other fine products).


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

mattoleriver said:


> Spunky,
> there are currently two discussions at rec.crafts.brewing that are directly related to your situation. The threads are: "Gravity Stuck?" and "sugar and attenuation". If your ISP does not offer this group you can find it by Googleing Usenet Groups.
> There is good information about the relative and varying amounts of fermentable sugars in the different brands of extract and also ideas for compensating for the differences.
> George



Thanks for the info


----------

